# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 18)



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)

*How many actual real-world woodworking friends do you have?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Is a hotdog considered a sandwich?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2020)

I’m not too sure how many real world friends I have

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)

This is a question I had thought about before. I know a couple of people who do woodwork, but I actually don't have any "woodworking friends" that live around me. Sure there's a few I know I consider friends, but they do not live close by. And by close by, I mean within 15 minutes. For me at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2020)

@NeilYeag is not far, but he instigated a pandemic to avoid meeting me

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (May 3, 2020)

None

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 3, 2020)

2... wait make that 1 and 1/2

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tom Smart (May 3, 2020)

Our Woodturning club has 180. Can’t say all are friends or I even know everyone, but that’s a solid base of comraderie and wood chat. Of course that doesn’t count you slugs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2020)

None close to me. Some out of state that I've meet on woodbarter. The boys in Texas, brink, kenbo in canadia, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (May 3, 2020)

None. Most of my friends know I’m a woodworker so they often keep an eye out for deals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2020)

woodman6415 said:


> 2... wait make that 1 and 1/2



HEY!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2020)

I've got a few. Of course a lot of guys here that I met online, but I've been lucky enough to meet in person and spend time with a lot of them. We talk on the phone a bunch, etc. I get to hang out with @Bean_counter often, and of course my volunteering with the elderly, @woodman6415 and @AgainstThe Grain. I got my boss into pen turning too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2020)

Do I detect a complex there @Tony? He didn't say a name. He could have been talking about someone else!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Do I detect a complex there @Tony? He didn't say a name. He could have been talking about someone else!



No complex, I just know who the was talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> I got my boss into pen turning too.


When you say boss, do mean your work boss or your real Boss - the wife?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (May 3, 2020)

Sadly, none.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (May 3, 2020)

None. 

I do have a young 20 something friend who is interested in WW, however, he has a very serious girlfriend, and just bought a house he has gutted and is rebuilding from the ground up. I think if I can show the girlfriend what he could be making, she might let him have the free time to develop the skills...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> When you say boss, do mean your work boss or your real Boss - the wife?



Real boss, Nikki doesn't come out to the Shop unless there's no other choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2020)

Previously none local. Here I'm finding a nice number of woodworkers in the congregation I serve - I've identified 6 for certain already! We've talked about visiting each others shops, maybe working on some projects together. Some of them would like to give turning pens a try, which I said I'd be happy to teach them. (At least one of them had wanted to try turning pens, but hasn't yet, and was excited that I had everything and could teach him!)

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 3, 2020)

5 maybe 10. 5 I see semi regularly. Another at least 5 once in awhile. Plus my dad.

2 I was seeing and working with frequently until this crapovid virus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 3, 2020)

Real life folks that have come to my shop?? Prolly about 7-10. Have 2-3 that come to turn through or get advice on "how do I....." And several others that periodically get wood for their projects==not necessarily turning,
And I have 2=3 circling, deciding when they want a lesson or three...
In the club--about 15 more

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 3, 2020)

Wood turning club has helped, but still not close to any of them really. Wish a cousin was closer, I think he and I would be in the shop together a lot. He is the one that launched me into all of this about 8 years ago. 2 other friends, but I still don’t do a lot with them. 

really wish I had WW friends to learn from and pass knowledge onto like my cousin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (May 9, 2020)

Tony said:


> I've got a few. Of course a lot of guys here that I met online, but I've been lucky enough to meet in person and spend time with a lot of them. We talk on the phone a bunch, etc. I get to hang out with @Bean_counter often, and of course my volunteering with the elderly, @woodman6415 and @AgainstThe Grain. I got my boss into pen turning too.


Well then Little whipper snapper with the emphasis on "little" --- at least you are within earshot to hear our sage wisdom (if you are on a step stool).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag (May 19, 2020)

Brink said:


> @NeilYeag is not far, but he instigated a pandemic to avoid meeting me



Ha, I didn't instigate, but I am quite sure who did. Signed "I used to live there"

But Brink you could always do a drive buy on the big Bike......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

